# Youtube Video on Cherry Shrimp by The Dave



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't know if you guys have seen this but, there's a great video titled "Cherry Shrimp - How To Breed, What To Feed, And Everything You Need. " by The Dave that actually filmed how cherry shrimp molt and the moment baby shrimp emerge from the egg. I think it's fascinating since I never get to see that when I was keeping cherries...


----------

